# Double Chocolate Peanut Butter Cookies



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Ingredients:*
2 Scoops Chocolate Protein
1/4 cup Cocoa
1/2 Cup Almond Meal Flour
1 tsp Baking Soda
3 Egg Whites
1 Tsp Vanilla
1/2 Cup Adzuki Beans, Pureed
3 tbsp Melted Low-Calorie Butter
1/2 Bar melted Dark Chocolate
1/4 cup Dark Chocolate Mini Chips
1/4 Cup Peanut Butter Chips

*Directions:*
1.Preheat the oven to 350F
2.In a large bowl, mix protein, cocoa, almond flour, and baking soda.
3. Puree adzuki beans with a little water. Combine with butter, melted chocolate, and chocolate and peanut butter chips.
4.Combine puree with protein mixture.
5.Grease a cookies sheet and place dough in small spoonfuls two inches apart. Flatten dough with spoon or bottom of a cup.
6. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes.

*TIPS:*
1. This batter has a slightly runny consistency. Dont worry! If it make you nervous, just add a bit more protein powder until you can spoon the dough on the cookie sheet.
2. If you can't find or don't have adzuki beans, replace with black beans. They just have a slightly stronger flavor.

*Macros Per cookie (recipe makes 18)*
Calories 72
Fat 4g
Carbs 5g
Protein 4g


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sounds nice but would be good if they are more protein heavy.


----------

